# What do you do if you have a passenger that needs a bathroom stop



## kaceyy (Oct 16, 2017)

What do you do if you’re driving a passenger and they need a bathroom stop? Countless times I have heard of drivers not wanting to stop, where do you stand on this?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

How long of a drive are you talking about?

I have never run into that situation myself but I wouldn't want them messing up my car either.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

human decency...you gotta stop


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

we are humans .. before we are drivers, thats a question that have a "common sense" answer 

if is a 21 year old punk going to a friend house to play playstation .. wait until you arrive cant stop. but an old guy or a old lady even a your one i guess have to be treated has a friend or family in this case


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kaceyy said:


> What do you do if you're driving a passenger and they need a bathroom stop?


Ask them how good they are at pissin in the wind.


----------



## tileguy (Mar 15, 2015)

I been doing this since uber came to Chicago. I never had anyone ask to stop for a bathroom stop. I have taken people from ORD to Milwaukee and never had that request.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

All my pax are friend and family until they establish otherwise. I would stop, though it has never been necessary yet.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

What are my options? Be a complete ***hat and tell them no? Risk someone soiling my seats?

What kind of question is this?


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

It never happened to me , i asked the pax to let me pee and poop few times.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If they're about to explode, I stop. I had one girl piss in my car, thankfully it was a quick cleanup with leather seats and I got the $150 cleanup fee within 30 minutes of reporting it.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Stop. There is never a time when it is acceptable to keep a passenger in your car who wants out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hand them that empty Gatoraid bottle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It does not matter who you are, what you are, how much money you have, what you know, whom you know or whom you blow. When ya' gotta' go, ya' gotta' go. The WC is the Bastion of Our Democracy; the Great Leveller. I stop at the first opportunity and let them take care of their business.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I once went miles out of the way to find a bathroom for a passenger. I know the city well and there aren't many places to go to the bathroom late at night


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Stop. There is never a time when it is acceptable to keep a passenger in your car who wants out.


The real question isn't whether to stop or not, but rather whether to wait and continue the ride or not.

And how long should you wait? What if they get in the diner or whatever and there's a line? What if they need a magazine and some time?

It's a situational issue.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had 1 request in 1800 rides (I do live on an island). Pulled over at a McDonald's and pax brought me out a McChicken. They also gave a cash tip at the final destination.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It depends... 
I had a drunk Pax who needed to pee. I pulled up next to a house and told him to go and pee against that cactus in the front yard. He said, great! And he did, whilst other Pax laughed from the car. Fun times.
I've had another drunk woman pee next to the car. 
I've never had a sober person need the bathroom yet but I'd stop if there was a place. I treat my Pax as I would if they were family.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Hand them that empty Gatoraid bottle.


I find the Gatorade bottle to be the best for peeing. I can get like 98% of the pee in it. The other 2% go on my hands and legs. Or when I need to fill a second bottle then 92% goes in the bottles. Peeing in a can is the worst. I get like 50% in the can. And some pax wanna shake my hand before they leave the car. Stupid pax.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I find the Gatorade bottle to be the best for peeing. I can get like 98% of the pee in it. The other 2% go on my hands and legs. Or when I need to fill a second bottle then 92% goes in the bottles. Peeing in a can is the worst. I get like 50% in the can. And some pax wanna shake my hand before they leave the car. Stupid pax.


the biggest problem I have with a Gatorade bottle is that the opening is a little bit too small for me.
It's not bragging if it's true.

And, NO, I won't send pix.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had to stop mid trip to pee myself several times. I've never had to stop for a passenger.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I always stop. I highly encourage people to pee and puke outside the car instead of inside. Unfortunately there are always those that decide they'd rather pee on the seat than go through the embarassment of asking the driver to stop.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I find the Gatorade bottle to be the best for peeing. I can get like 98% of the pee in it. The other 2% go on my hands and legs. Or when I need to fill a second bottle then 92% goes in the bottles. Peeing in a can is the worst. I get like 50% in the can. And some pax wanna shake my hand before they leave the car. Stupid pax.


Urine is sterile, so I'm not sure I understand your problem. I've even heard of people who wash their hands after using a real restroom, SMH.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've had to stop mid trip *to pee myself* several times. I've never had to stop for a passenger.


That could have been worded better. 

We know what you mean, though... I think.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It does not matter who you are, what you are, how much money you have, what you know, whom you know or whom you blow. When ya' gotta' go, ya' gotta' go. The WC is the Bastion of Our Democracy; the Great Leveller. I stop at the first opportunity and let them take care of their business.


Relax Francis


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd stop and pee, too. Any time a pax wants to stop at a convenience store or whatnot, I get out and take a .15 cent a minute pee. There's nothing like driving around to remind one of their bladder.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've had to stop mid trip to pee myself several times. I've never had to stop for a passenger.


It's hell to get old, isn't it?



bmedle said:


> I'd stop and pee, too. Any time a pax wants to stop at a convenience store or whatnot, I get out and take a .15 cent a minute pee. There's nothing like driving around to remind one of their bladder.


FIFTEEN CENT A MINUTE??
Wow, you are in tall cotton, eh?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I am thinking about this. If they are nice and dest is a while off I will stop. If they are rude about it and have a bad attitude in general I'd be inclined to say we're there pretty soon. Then I would 1 star them in anticipation of their 1 star.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

Some have mentioned stopping to go to the bathroom while driving with a passenger...how does that go over? I've had to go bad a few times with passengers in the car, but have held it until they got out.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Tell them I can end the trip here and they do what they need to, if its a nice fare or they offer a tip I may be willing to wait.



UberBastid said:


> the biggest problem I have with a Gatorade bottle is that the opening is a little bit too small for me.
> It's not bragging if it's true.
> 
> And, NO, I won't send pix.


For this case use a pure juice bottle(glass). As a proud black man I AM bragging and gaterade bottle openings are too small. Pure bottle openings are bigger. I will not send pics however am open to arranged female encounters at a bar/club once verifying self through facetime/snapchat up to and including traveling to the meet.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Hand them that empty Gatoraid bottle.


Then give that bottle to the next pax and tell them it's lemon flavored Gateraid



UberBastid said:


> the biggest problem I have with a Gatorade bottle is that the opening is a little bit too small for me.
> It's not bragging if it's true.
> 
> And, NO, I won't send pix.


You're not supposed to **** it, just pee in it


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't do the bar crawl hours so typically never get drunks. but I got a drunk couple once who were leaving a Mariners game and they said that on the way to the game in the Uber they were stuck in traffic on the freeway and the guy just HAD to pee so he did it in the back seat into a drink bottle the driver had in the car! Yuk!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...whom you know or whom you blow.


The root word of "Moderator" is "moderate".


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stop at the nearest gas station that's in the way to their destination.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I can accommodate them on that. Happy to pull over and let them piss on the side of the road or a bathroom at the first available stop. Oh and then maybe they'll give you a new badge I've been working on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> The root word of "Moderator" is "moderate".


I strayed from my usual self-restraint for poetic purposes. You will note that the word that I chose rhymes with "know" and carries a connotation that is pertinent to my little rhyme. Call it "artistic licence".


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kaceyy said:


> What do you do if you're driving a passenger and they need a bathroom stop? Countless times I have heard of drivers not wanting to stop, where do you stand on this?


 if I have a long trip ahead of me I asked the passenger if they like to make a pit stop if they're going a short distance nobody's ever mentioned it so far. oh wait a minute yeah it happened a couple girls had to go so bad we stopped in a parking lot and they did it in the bushes they were drunk.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

kaceyy said:


> What do you do if you're driving a passenger and they need a bathroom stop? Countless times I have heard of drivers not wanting to stop, where do you stand on this?


Seriously? Stop.


----------

